
Show HN: – Unlimited digital services for a fixed monthly fee - iamrob
https://useultimate.com
======
iamrob
Hi HN,

After working as a consultant for some time, I've realised that hourly/daily
billing is a real barrier for many clients.

To provide a solution to this, I'm launching a new service called Ultimate
that offers unlimited digital outsourcing tasks for a flat monthly price.

[https://useultimate.com](https://useultimate.com)

Pay a fixed monthly price and get your work in 1-3 business days. No hourly
billing. No contracts. 14-day money back guarantee.

Our full scope of services can be found here: [https://useultimate.com/scope-
of-services](https://useultimate.com/scope-of-services)

Here to answer questions if you have any, or feedback would be great!

Rob

